# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Dendrobates auratus "El Cope"

## RichardA

Did some updates on this ones viv. Once released back in and having ate some flies it decided a photoshoot was fine today  :Smile:

----------


## DartfrogDan

great frogs and photos,i'm hoping when i get mine into their big viv i'll be able to get some photos.

----------


## nok1888

Can you keep different D. Auratus morphs together? I'm going for 2 males and 1 female

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------


## frogfreaks

Great shots, Richard!!

----------


## Geo

gorgeous color. Sort of a Tron blue lol.

----------

